
Why Are We Still Waiting for ARM Servers? - pant
http://www.theplatform.net/2015/10/06/why-are-we-still-waiting-for-arm-servers/
======
api
I'm not. I have one, albeit for a personal blog. Got it here:

[http://scaleway.com](http://scaleway.com)

I'd say they need to get a bit bigger and faster to challenge x86, but it's on
the horizon. ARM64 will help.

